
HiDb: A Haskell In-Memory Relational Database (2014) [pdf] - sctb
http://www.scs.stanford.edu/14sp-cs240h/projects/puttagunta_debray_tu.pdf
======
wyager
Related plug: Dead-simple Haskell in-memory key/value store (also using STM):
[https://github.com/wyager/Neks](https://github.com/wyager/Neks)

~~~
louthy
Also related (key/value store), acid-state.

[http://acid-state.seize.it/](http://acid-state.seize.it/)

------
louthy
On github:

[https://github.com/susanctu/Haskell-In-Memory-
DB](https://github.com/susanctu/Haskell-In-Memory-DB)

